# Mercury 20 hp 2 stroke Shadowcast 16'



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Morgan_Duett said:


> I hope I'm posting this in the right place. Mercury 20 hp paired with Shadowcast 16' , Solas 10.1x13 prop. Top end speed is good around 27.8-28mph, it takes longer than I expected to get outta the hole though. Turning isn't to bad it gets some blow out at almost full lock but its expected with the tunnel I suppose. My question is what should I do to help the hole shot? My thoughts where a stingray jr. or even getting a permatrim to help with the hole shot and blow out. I do not have any experience with the permatrim, does it help get on plane/stay on plane at lower speed? In the future I do plan on buying the 25 hp carb so I'm not sure if I should spend the money yet on a stainless prop. Any ideas are welcome thank you.


That's a good top speed for a 20hp. Venting the prop might improve your hole shot without affecting the top speed.


----------

